# Low grade Fevers when eating



## kasper87

DO you ever eat junk food or other foods that cause a low grade fever an hour or so after you eat?


----------



## kasper87

Or.. can some 1 tell me its NOT the steak... I need the iron and it never bothers me... but i usually dont get affected later on in the mourning so maybe not.. Im guessing im working up my bowel


----------



## daisy_dueller

For me, when my Crohn's is active, red meat is NOT an option...sorry to say  But since I've been pregnant, I've been craving it like CRAZY, and it hasn't bothered me in the least...

However, a fever is a sign of infection...so it makes me wonder if your bowels are inflamed, and by food going through them, it exacerbates (sp.) the problem??


----------



## Lisa5326

I have a low-grade fever (99 to 100.5degF) much of the time, and can feel it more after I eat, it gets worse and my cheeks get pink/red and hot.  I haven't narrowed which foods cause it or not, or if they all do...So far I have been diagnosed with colitis of some sort...I'm still in the investigation process.


----------



## kasper87

infection? never...
I am on TPN and get bloodwork every week.
PICC cultures were done the other night.

I think there is some inflimation causing them by certain foods.
Im a little guy at the moment only 106 pounds so dehydration causes a lot of it.


----------



## drew_wymore

I get the same thing most of the time kasper. I seem to get feverish after I eat. I just figured it was my gut acting up. Interesting question though ..


----------



## monroe

I was going to ask that question myself.  I get fevers a lot after I eat, but for the most part they're low grade fevers.  Once in a blue I'll get a really high one.


----------



## AIjen

Hmmmmmm.........I've never check my temp after eating.  I do get nauseous after eating sometimes though.  I also have a low-grade fever nearly every evening.  I don't think it's infection, but it is common in autoimmune disorders.  I think it has to do with inflammation.


----------

